# Nowitzki expects to face Warriors-type defense in EuroBasket



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Special to PA SportsTicker

The Golden State Warriors put the clamps on NBA MVP Dirk
Nowitzki in their first-round upset of the Dallas Mavericks in
the NBA playoffs. The German power forward expects to face
similar defenses at this summer's EuroBasket in Spain.

Coach Don Nelson's Warriors gave Nowitzki fits with double
teams, and by running at him from behind in their 4-2 series
victory in the first round of the Western Conference playoffs.

They held Nowitzki to 38 percent shooting from the floor,
including 21 percent from 3-point range - down from 50 percent
and 41.5 percent, respectively, from the regular season.

"If teams in Europe double me, too, and attack me from behind,
then I'll have to find a way to still be effective," Nowitzki
said at his annual Nike premier in Frankfurt.

Nowitzki was the first European to be voted as NBA MVP after
leading the Mavs to 67 wins during the regular season, but his
playoff performance has led to a lot of criticism.

"In nine years in the NBA you learn that you're the best when
you win and a loser when you lose," he said. "I don't need any
journalists who have never held a ball in his hand and never
experienced a similar pressure that I have to tell me that I
played poorly. Criticism is part of it all, and it can also
motivate you."

Nowitzki will take some time off to rest before returning to the
court for workouts with his long-time friend and personal
coach, Holger Geschwinder.

"Once you reach a certain level, you don't really make any big
leaps," Nowitzki said. "It's more about small improvements. My
defense can be better, but also my center (low post) game."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If he gets shut down in Europe, his career is in a tailspin. Teams are learning to get in his grill and take away the 2 dribble windup. 

The Mavs need to get a motion offense if they're not going to enter the season with a power down low.

imo


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Or.... he figures out how to play against that type of defense.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He won't get shut down in Europe, the other teams just dont't have athletic wings who are tall enough to cause problems for him. We shouldn't care too much about the ECH unless something very dramatic happens.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> He won't get shut down in Europe, the other teams just dont't have athletic wings who are tall enough to cause problems for him. We shouldn't care too much about the ECH unless something very dramatic happens.


The NBA could possibly be (slowly) figuring him out; that would be dramatic, even if it's not overnight.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

He needs the practice. You know every team in the league's going to be showing Dirk Warriors-type defense next season.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> He needs the practice. You know every team in the league's going to be showing Dirk Warriors-type defense next season.


No. Not every team can do that what the Warriors did and I doubt he'll be as bad as he was against them.


----------

